# Lecture notes in philosophical theology



## cih1355 (Jan 28, 2008)

I found some lecture notes entitled, "Philosophical Theology: Christology", on the website, "Stand to Reason". Here is the link: http://www.str.org/site/DocServer/christology.pdf?docID=166


----------

